
NRO records related to the creation of the NROL-76 logo - Integer
https://www.muckrock.com/foi/united-states-of-america-10/records-concerning-the-nrol-76-logo-37622/#file-154942
======
Integer
Favorite quotes:

I asked XXXXX,the NRO PSO, if fairing logos require White House approval.
XXXXX said after the octopus logo (NROL-39), the White House threatened to
require presidential approval if the NRO approved any more menacing logos.

This Latin approach has worked before and allowed one of my previous
organizations to have the slogan "Doing God's work with other people's money"
fly right through the approval process. [1]
[1][https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2012/02/youre-m...](https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2012/02/youre-
mad-about-wrong-part-doing-gods-work-other-peoples-money/332049/)

